
Politics Is the Mind-Killer (2007) - brownbat
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/9weLK2AJ9JEt2Tt8f/politics-is-the-mind-killer
======
HNLurker2
This is the most controversial essay up to date. I guess the movement of
intellectual dark web (avoiding political labels) follow this philosophy?

